# Nickelodeon's Last Avatar



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 28, 2005)

Has anyone had a chance to watch this show? I think it's great. Reminds me of the Ninjai flix on the internet. I actually watched a marathon by chance this past Thanksgiving while in the hospital due to stomach flu.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 28, 2005)

JMD said:
			
		

> Has anyone had a chance to watch this show? I think it's great. Reminds me of the Ninjai flix on the internet. I actually watched a marathon by chance this past Thanksgiving while in the hospital due to stomach flu.



Yeah, Ive seen it.  I was supprised at the quality for a Nicktoon.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 28, 2005)

As was I...good toon.


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Nov 28, 2005)

http://www.nick.com/all_nick/tv_supersites/display_show.jhtml?show_id=ava


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Dec 28, 2005)

If anyone is interested Nickelodeon is running another Avatar marathon today. Good Stuff!!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes, I definately like this cartoon.
So do my wife and kids.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## green meanie (Dec 28, 2005)

If it weren't for the kids this one would've slipped past me. I'm glad it didn't... it's an great show.


----------

